# What coffee maker do you have in your kitchen?



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Our 10 year old coffee maker is about to poop out on us. I'm curious to find out what type of coffee maker ChefTalkers use everyday in their own personal kitchens (we also have a separate espresso maker and french press). Interested in coffee makers since I will be making a purchse soon, thanks!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have a Mr. Coffee sitting on my counter, but-it's not for me. I don't really know which brand is best as far as longevity is concerned. I have heard that you are better off with a thermal carafe instead of glass, the prolonged heating of the coffee in a glass container can lead to bitterness. You can check out local prices and compare features at www.shoppinglist.com.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

French press is the only way to go, in my (humble) opinion.

[ May 27, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I agree with Svadhisthana: I also prefer the Melitta/Chemex type for making coffee. Since I'm the only one who drinks it in the morning, I use a #2 Melitta cone. When we have company, I use one I got free from Procter-Silex because of a recall. I find that the beans and the water are more critical for me than other factors, but that's my less-educated palate speaking. I use filtered water and grind the beans before using. I also have a small coffee-maker I got from Gevalia; it does a good job, too.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Yep, I've got the Gevalia one, too. It does what it does with no hassle. I'm really a tea drinker but when I want coffee, I just drink it at work. The bartenders sometimes make espresso for me. At the Vietnamese restaurant I worked at, I had vietnamese coffe. ever had that?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I vote for a cone filter, whatever brand you end up with. I have a Krups which I like very well. It was touted as brewing coffee at the perfect temperature when I bought it, but that was in 1987 so the technology is probably much improved now. My espresso maker is also Krups.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear SeattleDeb:

I have a Krups espresso/capuccino maker with 24 atm. pressing power.

I purchased it 14 years ago for $240.00 at a discount appliances store in Los Angeles and it still makes great coffee.

For regular coffee I use the French method. I purchased a PYREX glass cup that cost me $48.00.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I have an ibrik (for middle eastern coffee) and a Chemex (for western style coffee). The Chemex is hand blown won from EBAY at about 30% of the full retail price.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Count me in for the french press. There are 3 different sizes in my kitchen, a one cupper, a 4 cup size and a large one for dinner parties. Does anyone out there recall a certain movie scene with Michael Caine making coffee with a French press?? Very funny.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I use my Gaggia Espresso machine to make coffee as well as espresso. I load a double shot of French roast Columbian and run about 6 oz of water through the coffee. This produces a decent cup of European-style coffee. Since the machine is a pump-type espresso maker, I can easily make 4 to 6 cups of coffee for guests without stopping.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I use a Gaggia Espresso machine as well!

For my morning café au lait, I use a tiny little Italian coffee-pot called "gb" (Guido Bergna). It gives me a nice double shot of espresso to which I add frothed hot milk and a sprinkle of chocolate on top.

It's like a cappuccino "allongé"!

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm feeling a sudden strong need to try a french press. Is there much difference between brands of this type of coffee maker?

Addendum: I'm probably the only one who didn't realize that there are Columns on Chef Talk - but Deb, did you know that there is one about searching for the perfect cup of coffee? Full of good information.

[ May 29, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

My fiance and I are addicted to the stove top italian espresso brewers. While the Guido Bergna's are quite nice, we have the ubiquitous Bialetti brewer which we picked up while in Italy.

Speaking of french presses, ours sits unused in a cabinet.


----------



## cremaster (Aug 11, 2000)

I agree with gratiem: these stove-top makers are the best. Every Italian household has one and uses it (several times) daily. No fuss no muss. Simply made, strong, and quick (espresso) coffee at it's best. Which ever make you prefer, Bialetti Guido, Bergna, or another make, is up to your specific taste/price-range. I vote for simplicity and the everyday. Make it like Mom and Pop do.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Gratiem,

I totally forgot. I also have a Bialetti brewer...somewhere! I think it's a 6 cup capacity but I'm the only coffee drinker in the house.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear NancyA:

The only difference, appart from size, that I found in different French coffee makers, is in the quality of the glass.

They will tell you that you do not need a PYREX glass (BUT YOU DO!) because the water that you pour in is not boiling. My first French coffee maker's glass pot broke without being affected by heat. Check also that the filter fits tightly in the glass.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Starbucks installed a fresh water system coffee maker at the sorority house. We all love their coffee. The machine is free on loan as long as we buy our coffee making supplies from them.


----------

